# Latest Chillbro Review



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So sort of by default I got to test the Hogancastings Chillbro this week. Hey, I'm always up to try out some slingshots!
Let me start by saying that Pete makes a beautiful product. I have limited experience with cast slingshots and I must say I'm impressed. Both the bronze and the powdercoated (if that's what it is) aluminium ones I tested were very nicely finished. I'll echo other's concerns about the sharpness of the holes on the bronze version, but the powdercoat on the aluminum adresses this issue nicely.
I got a selection of bands to try, from single strand (per side) to triple strand. 







Here's the thing, I'm not sure that the Milbro shape is the right platform for a TTF shooting fixed tube setup. I initially tried the 6-strand 2040 (amber tubes pictured) moving down to the 4 strand 1745 (on the bronze) and the 2 strand (on the AL). With all of these, but especially the 4 and 6 strand, I could sense the tubes and pouch binding up trying to get through the forks. It's simply too much material between the tubes collapsing and the pouch flaring out and the shot (3/8" steel) to get through that 1.5" gap. Even with a smaller and lighter pouch I think it would still overwhelm the design. If you look at Hawk's Trophy models, which are also TTF fixed tube shooters in 4 or 6 strand, the fork gap is either wide or very wide, depending on the model. I have a 6 strand Trophy and it works fine, no binding up.
I shot both of these quite a bit and never really did hit anything. Most shots were way off course strays. I'll add that I have no previous expereince with the Milbro shape and shoot with the slingshot at about a 60 degree cant rather than what seems to be the traditional upright hold that Milbro enthusiasts use.
So, I reccomend Hogancastings catapults very highly based on the workmanship of these models and of the others I've seen from them.
But I have to give a thumbs-down to the Chilbro.
Thanks for the opportunity anyway!


----------

